# Big Al's Paint



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

The Charlotte Bobcats have created a new website as a promotion for center Al Jefferson for the all-NBA team. It's a great looking site based in the theme of painting, including a press release kit of paint swatches inspired by his play:

http://bigalspaint.com/


----------

